# AMNPS ?s



## onytay (May 25, 2012)

Hi guys,

I looking to make an order for an AMNPS from Todd, this will be used in my smokehouse. The smokehouse measures 4x4x6, I was wondering if I would get an acceptable amount of smoke out of one unit burning from both ends to fill up the smokehouse or do you think I would need 2?

Thanks

Tony


----------



## scarbelly (May 25, 2012)

I would talk to Todd directly - he is very honest and he will help guide you thru the whole selection process. I am not sure how large Solar Yellow's smoke house is but it worked for him and Pops has one working in his smokehouse too.


----------



## onytay (May 25, 2012)

Maybe Ill shoots pops a PM mine smokehouse is just slightly larger than his, and he has already helped me a ton on it during the construction of it.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 25, 2012)

Talk to Todd, I think he's been working on something that'll work for your situation.


~Martin


----------



## scarbelly (May 25, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Talk to Todd, I think he's been working on something that'll work for your situation.
> ~Martin


I was thinking about that too but not sure if he has it ready to go


----------



## onytay (May 25, 2012)

Ill see if Todd chimes in on here over the weekend, if not I'll give him a call next week


----------



## scarbelly (May 25, 2012)

Todd has gone up to his cabin for the weekend. I doubt we will see him


----------



## onytay (May 25, 2012)

That's good I hope he has a wonderful weekend, I'm in no huge hurry anyhow, especially if he is working on something new! I hate when I buy the latest and greatest just to see a "New" one come out!


----------



## onytay (May 30, 2012)

Anyone know if Todd has joined us from his weekend retreat?


----------



## s2k9k (May 30, 2012)

I saw he had posted earlier today, you can look on the right side of the homepage and see who is currently online.


----------



## onytay (May 30, 2012)

Yeah I saw that too,  I fired him a PM, we will see what he says.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 30, 2012)

I used one in my walk in smokehouse with great results.


----------



## tjohnson (May 30, 2012)

Sorry to be Tardy To The Party!

One would work, but you may have to light both ends

This will give you about 6 hours of cold smoke total

Maybe a little less at 225°

If you think you need (2) smokers, let me know?

TJ


----------



## onytay (May 30, 2012)

I'm looking to be using these mainly for hot smoking 225-250, as I don't get but an hour or so of smoke out of my current setup


----------



## tjohnson (May 31, 2012)

What you using for your heat source?

Propane and Charcoal use up[ most of the available oxygen, so placement of your AMNPS is critacal

They need to be placed adjacent to an intake for good combustion

How about some pics of your setup?

How long you looking to smoke for?

Todd


----------



## onytay (May 31, 2012)

My power source is propane, my intake vent is a 4x10 floor register, I will post a link to my build in the smokehouse build section. If you need better pics let me know and ill get you what ever shots you want.


----------



## onytay (May 31, 2012)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/113880/small-smokehouse-build

There is my build which has some pics, let me know if you need more. Most things I smoke only need 4 hrs or so of smoke, but for pork butts I need alot longer, what I'm trying to accomplish is being able to fire up the smokehouse before going to bed with a pork butt and know I'm getting good smoke while I sleep. The guys at work love me bringing in pulled pork but it makes for a long day at work on a couple hours of sleep because I have to feed the beast so much wood. I never get more than 3° of temp fluctuation so a good supply of TBS would give me a worry free smoking process.


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 1, 2012)

I be one AMNPS would be enough, with both ends burning

TJ


----------



## onytay (Jun 1, 2012)

OK Todd thanks, ill get one on order. Burning from both ends ill let you know how well it fills up the smokehouse in case the question comes up in the future


----------

